# Benjamin's Best Bowl Gouges



## peruturner

Yes they are good I have the set and they hold up pretty well also have the chuck with the cole jaws and all the rubers for it plus a cuple of jaws long ones


----------



## Lochlainn1066

I'll be reviewing the chuck too. I have it, the face plate, and a few other things. Love it, great price.


----------



## Gerry1942

If you want to take a step up try the Hurricane Gouges. But if you want to buy a top quality tool, Try a Thompson
1/2 bowl gouge for a starter.


----------

